
The Truth about Download Time - dedalus
https://articles.uie.com/download_time/
======
xg15
With scripts, it's famously difficult to decide whether a page actually has
"fully loaded":

On one extreme, a single page application may technically load very quickly
(static assets fetched, DOMContentLoaded fired) but still be practically
unusable until all asynchronous content has been fetched.

On the other extreme, a complex AMP page might look like it finished loading
after a split second - but it's still fetching assets for the parts of the
page outside the viewport.

Finally, caching: If caching is applied well, a page may be usable long before
it completed loading.

So when they talk about "actual download speeds", I think it's important to
know how they measured those speeds and what definition of "fully loaded" they
used.

